# Cleaning up Snow and Ice



## Waverley (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm sure there is a very simple way to do this but I need some help.  Here is a shot I took of an ice waterfall.  What would you suggest in LR5 (or Photoshop) to get rid of the "dirty" ice and snow?  Thanks very much.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 4, 2014)

That is a very interesting photo. I'm not sure what you are referring to with of the "dirty" ice and snow. A lot of that ice in the waterfall is translucent, and is showing the rock from behind. It looks to me like the image is just slightly out of focus or has just a little bit of camera movement in it. And some of the snow in the foreground seems to be slightly overexposed. I would see what you can do to sharpen up the image. If you have Photoshop CC you might try using the camera shake filter on it. I don't have Photoshop CC but I could certainly benefit from that filter. I end up with a lot of photos that have that little bit of camera shake when I don't use my tripod. Sorry, not much in the line of suggestions, is it?


----------



## Waverley (Apr 5, 2014)

Jim,
I see what you mean about the focus issue.  This was actually a crop of a larger photo but that's not an excuse for a focus problem.  I don't have Photoshop CC either - if it can cure camera shake, it sounds like the holy grail!  Thanks.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't have Photoshop CC either. But I haven't seen that filter demonstrated, and it looks like it can be quite effective in some instances. I think the best solution is to use a tripod. I know, a lot of people refuse to use them. But they can certainly contribute to sharp images if that is a priority for you.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 5, 2014)

Here it is with a quick clean up using the spot removal brush, colour correction and a little curves & sharpening all done in PS CC.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 5, 2014)

I took the image through a quick trip with the Nik plug-ins in Photoshop CS6:


----------



## davidedric (Apr 6, 2014)

You could also have a go with Focus magic,  which I believe is another deconvolution Sharpener.  I seem to recall that the free download allows you to try it on a few images.


----------



## Waverley (Apr 6, 2014)

sizzlingbadger - thanks.  I'll test this out in CS6!


----------



## Waverley (Apr 6, 2014)

Jim,
Interesting effects with Nik.  I don't have that plug-in but it's on my list.  Thanks.


----------



## Jack Henry (Apr 7, 2014)

Since Google bought Nik, the package price has been better than each single module was prior. Also you'll find some sites supplying 15% discount codes.


----------



## Waverley (Apr 7, 2014)

Jack - good to know.  Thanks.


----------

